# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Parosmie/reukstoornis

## nielslwd

Hallo ik ben Niels. Ik heb sinds een half jaar Parosmie (aandoening waarbij geur en smaak vervormd) KNO artsen kunnen er niks aan doen. Ook niemand in mijn omgeving begrijpt echt wat voor handicap het is als je niet meer ruikt of niks lekker meer smaakt. Erg klote!! Zijn er meer mensen met tips of ervaring met deze klachten?

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Niels, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Vervelend als de omgeving niet begrijpt wat er aan de hand is. Heb je al gezocht via het zoekvenster linksboven op Parosmie? Want dan krijg je een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het Forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

